# Dallas area game has opening!



## drachin (May 30, 2002)

Well, due to marriage, we just lost one of our players, so our diverse group is seeking a new dedicated individual (or two) to join up and have some fun with us.

We play a homebrew world on Sundays from Noon to about 4:00 pm every week (except when special events are occuring).  Currently, everyone is at the Level 10/11 zone, and the character belonging to the player who had to leave is on NPC status until a certain important quest is finished (which should be sometime in the next few months).

If you are looking for a solid, fun game with a fair DM(so I like to believe)(*evil grin*), then please email me at jasonfultz@attbi.com (my boyfriend will forward it to me at work from there)(sorry, no can give out work address online, so we have to go the roundabout route!).  If you are worried because you are a bit newer to the game, have no fear because we enjoy bringing people up to speed on the fun of 3E DnD!


----------

